# Finally got my 44!



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

I finally took possession of my new Charter Arms Bulldog in 44 Special. Been wanting this one for awhile.
My wife surprised me with this one!
Unkei


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice..


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The Bulldog has a good rep.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrats. I guess I have it grandpa I got mine in the mid seventies and it has been a good reliable gun.


----------



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been very happy with the Bulldog 44 Special! I am carrying it in a Mernickle Brown Leather Crossdraw Holster. His work is superb with perfect stitching and fit. I have 6 of his fine holsters and the wait is not long for a custom maker. I highly recommend his work to everyone without reservation!
Unkei


----------



## justholsterit (Jun 12, 2014)

I love my Ruger Alaskan 44mag for hunting season. 








Jeff
Just Holster It, LLC


----------

